# Dudas de novatos



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Pues ya estuve probando mi Turbo Inn, trabaja bastante bien pero tengo un par de dudas, cuando cambio unas velocidades se escucha y se siente un poco forzado el cambio, es eso normal? tienen algunos consejos para el uso de las velocidades?
Y en cuanto al mantenimiento de la bici, que productos recomiendan y cuales son las principales áreas donde hay que aplicarlo.
Saben de alguna tienda online aquí en México para comprar accesorios para bici y gear?

Gracias.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

iNinja said:


> Pues ya estuve probando mi Turbo Inn, trabaja bastante bien pero tengo un par de dudas, cuando cambio unas velocidades se escucha y se siente un poco forzado el cambio, es eso normal? tienen algunos consejos para el uso de las velocidades?


Pues sin saber exactamente a lo que te refieres cuando dices que "se escucha y se siente forzado", yo diría que es perfectamente normal siempre y cuando sí realiza el cambio cuando lo pides.

Cosas que puedes hacer para mejorar la sensación:

1) llevala a que lo ajusten o ajustalo tu mismo. Ve los manuales de shimano en linea.
2) Haz los cambios sin carga, es decir, no hagas el cambio en una pendiente cuando estas pedaleando a tope.



iNinja said:


> Y en cuanto al mantenimiento de la bici, que productos recomiendan y cuales son las principales áreas donde hay que aplicarlo.
> Saben de alguna tienda online aquí en México para comprar accesorios para bici y gear?
> 
> Gracias.


Mantenimiento:
1) limpiar/engrasar cadena 
2) grasa en las tasas de dirección y en el eje de centro (aka, eje de pedalier, BB, etc), pero esto lo recomendaria una o dos veces al año dependiendo del uso. A menos que la sumerjas en agua.
3) revisar que el headset y manubrios esten apretados correctamente.

Fuera de eso los mantenimientos en realidad son pocos desde mi punto de vista. Bueno tambien es relativo a la calidad de los componentes; en el peor de los caso tendras que revisar:

1) Chicotes (cambios y frenos)
2) Frenos/calipers, en especial si son mecánicos
3) Pivotes de suspensión
4) Horquilla de suspensión
5) Eje pedalier

bueno, en realidad esas partes siempre se revisan aunque no tiene que se exaustivo a menos que se sienta la pieza floja o no gire libremente y de forma suave.

De la tienda, muy facil, ve a cualquier benotto, ahi encuentras todo lo que necesitas y a buen precio.


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información, otra cosa que me gustaría entender es como funcionan las velocidades, es decir la explicación física, no logro entender por que se reduce o aumenta el esfuerzo si en cualquier caso estoy haciendo girar la rueda sin importar si el engranaje es mas chico o mas grande estoy moviendo el mismo peso, creo que por eso reprobaba matematicas :madman: 

jaja saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

bueno, creo que voy a intentar explicarlo aun cuando no sea ningún experto en física o ingeniero.

en el engranaje de adelante (osease la multiplicación y los pedales) entre mas chica necesitas mas vueltas de dicho engrane (osease mas pedaladas) para dar una vuelta completa en la rueda de atras (que es lo que te impulsa) si usas el plato grande necesitas menos vueltas del pedal para darle una vuelta completa a la rueda.
en la rueda de atrás funciona mas o menos igual a la inversa. entre mas chico el engrane avanzará más con una pedalada, por ende necesitas pedalear menos para dar un giro completo a la rueda, entre más grande el engrane neceistas pedalear más para que gire completamente la rueda.
estás moviendo el mismo peso, tuyo, de la bici y de la rueda al girar pero digamos que en una combinación fácil (chico adelante y grande atrás) se distribuye entre en número de pedaleadas. (creo)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Funciona igual que tu coche, es una transmision usando dos grupos de engranajes de diferentes tamaños. Un engranaje seria el que viene pegado al ciegueñal (las bielas que son giradas con tus pies) y se conecta a otro engranaje de medidas variables (el cassette) por medio de una cadena. -En un auto es igual solo que no se usa cadena ya que los engranajes se tocan.-

Entre mas grande sea en el engranaje del cigueñal, mayor movimiento de cadena producirá por cada pedaleada completa. A su vez, entre mas grande sea el engranaje secundario (el cassette), el movimiento de mucha cadena provocara solo una revolucion, mientras que siendo mas pequeño, el movimiento de mucha cadena provocara varias revoluciones.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ok en terminos mas sencillos.

Para mover tu bicicleta un metro de distancia, se requiere una cantidad de energia X. Ahora bien, imagina que tiene un engrane enfrente que tiene 40 dientes, y un engrane atras de 10 dientes, y supon también (para simplificar) que tu bici necesita dar un giro completo de tu rueda para recorrer los 10 metros.

Lo anterior querria decir que para recorrer los 10 metros (igual a una cantidad de energia X) necesitas que la rueda trasera de una vuelta completa, es decir 10 dientes del engrane. Para lograr esto, sin embargo, solo requiere mover los pedales un cuarto de vuelta (una vuelta completa de los pedales serian 40 dientes del engrane). De lo anterior bajo esa relación 40/10 (o 4/1), harás X fuerza con un cuarto de vuelta de los pedales.

Ahora supon que sustituyes el engranaje de enfrente por un uno de 10 dientes, pero dejas el trasero en 10 dientes (como en el caso anterior). Ahora para mover la bicicleta los mismo 10 metros, sigues necesitando la misma fuerza X, y también tienes que girar los diez engranes de la rueda trasera, como en el ejercicio anterior. La diferencia ahora, es que para lograrlo necesitas girar el engranaje de enfrente una vuelta completa (no un cuarto de vuelta como en el caso enterior), es decir girar los pedales una vuelta completa por que la relacion es 10/10 (o 1/1 si lo quieres ver asi).

Para efectos prácticos, el "esfuerzo" que en el primer caso lo hacias en un cuarto de vuelta de los pedales, ahora lo repartes a una vuelta completa de los pedales. Es decir, que pareciera que es cuatro veces más dificil mover la bici 10 metros en el primer caso, que en el segundo caso.

Mas o menos esa es la razón, hay otras variantes que influyen, pero en teoria simple eso es lo que ocurre.

De aqui tenemos que:

Engrane grande atras y chico adelante (sin albur), ayuda a distribuir el esfuerzo en mayores pedaleadas y sirve para subir.
Engrane chico atras y grande adelante es más pesado mover la bici (pero se puede ir más rápido sin tener que mover las piernas a 20 mil revoluciones por minuto).

Espero te haya servido.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ok en terminos mas sencillos.
> 
> Para mover tu bicicleta un metro de distancia, se requiere una cantidad de energia X. Ahora bien, imagina que tiene un engrane enfrente que tiene 40 dientes, y un engrane atras de 10 dientes, y supon también (para simplificar) que tu bici necesita dar un giro completo de tu rueda para recorrer los 10 metros.
> 
> ...


ahora imaginate como hubiera sido la respuesta más elaborada  jajajajaja... pues palabras más palabras menos, acomodandole un poco de cada quien entre más pedaladas repartas la distancia es más facil. ... o algo asi...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ya que te explicaron el como funcionan... Trata de pedalear cadencias mas bien altas, de mover las piernas mas rapido y mas fluido. Eso te va a funcionar muy bien ya sea en una rigida, de suspension corta o larga, de carreras, etc.

Para practicarlo, en una bajada larga o un "falso plano" (o sea una bajadita super leve), pedalea lo mas rapido posible hasta que te empiecen a rebotar las caderas (lo vas a saber cuando el tasero te empiece a rebotar sobre el sillin).

Cuando aceleres, imaginate que las bielas o brazos de los pedales se vuelven cada vez mas pequeños... Apunta tus talones hacia el piso sin exagerar cuando tus piernas lleguen a su punto mas bajo del pedalazo.

Esta tecnica funciona muy bien... Ojo, no a cualquiera le gusta y acomoda, pues el pedaleo es cuestion de gustos, pero en MTB te permite estar en un cambio comodo para casi cualquier situacion incluso sobre terreno muy accidentado.

Tiendas online... benotto.com.mx, prydecycles.com.mx, garniersports.com.mx, teknobike.com.mx y hay otra basada en guanajuato pero no me acuerdo de la direccion.

Muchos de aqui del foro compramos de redbarnbicycles.com del otro lado y es altamente recomendable.


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias, ya con toda esta información es mas fácil darle un mejor manejo a las velocidades, de hecho ayer me la lleve a un lugar con bajadas muy largas, por lo tanto subidos muy pesadas =) Pero lo que me pasaba es que cuando hacia el cambio de velocidad sobre la subida sentía el cambio muy brusco en la velocidad y me sacaban un poco de lugar los pies de los pedales, no se que tan normal sea eso, debo de cambiar la velocidad antes de perder cualquier impulso para la subida? lo que intento es cambiarla en ultimo momento para poder pedalear con toda la fuerza antes de la subida para tener todo el impulso posible. 
Y leía algo de que para evitar tensar la cadena, cuando se esta en el pe;on del medio no usar los dos de cada extremo de atrás, y con el mas grande y mas chico no usar los 3 de un extremo o el otro, mi bici es de 27 velocidades.


----------

